# 【VOOPOO Coil DIY Contest】Show me your imagination!



## VOOPOO (20/2/19)

Let's take a look at all the nice and cool coil made by vapers!



































Show me yours, and the winner will be rewarded with X217!
Don't miss it!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (21/2/19)

Gonna give this a go tonight, When does the contest end?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VOOPOO (22/2/19)

It ends on Monday! Go go go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (25/2/19)

Heres my coils, really started to enjoy making these...but would also love a X217!

My designs include

An ice cream cone
A mans face
Voopoo logo
Sun
Cat in window
Bird
Skull
Paper plane flying

Hope u like



























Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA (25/2/19)

Oh and dont forget... Batman anda elephant 











Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Asterix (25/2/19)

Nice @StompieZA

When I saw your “cat in a window” my first thoughts were “Tintin”.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/2/19)

awesome work @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (25/2/19)

Thanks guys, took alot of practice to get the hang of but really need a new mod so gave it my all! 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## VOOPOO (25/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks guys, took alot of practice to get the hang of but really need a new mod so gave it my all!
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


That's really amazing! Nice job!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VOOPOO (25/2/19)

Thank you for participating! Appreciate it very much
Congratulations to the winner:
*@StompieZA*

Please pm to claim your prize and tell me your shipping address and phone number.
You are the lucky guy and in order to help more vapors, you need to review asap after receiving the product~

Good luck next time for other friends~ :rickroll:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/2/19)

congratulations @StompieZA 
really nice work you did there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (25/2/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Thank you for participating! Appreciate it very much
> Congratulations to the winner:
> *@StompieZA*
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks so much! I am really in need of an upgrade and think this mod will be perfect!

Cannot wait to receive and review it, Will tag you once review is done @VOOPOO 

Will send you a PM, Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

